# bird +girl



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

hey,i am not kidding when i say that my teil Cheeks loves me.he will squak and squak and squak somemore until i come in the room,and put him on my shoulder.he will then preen me, sing in my ear,and then preen himself. problem is he ignors Moena, my other female teil. how can i get cheeks to pay attention to her. its kind of a pain because i want them to breed. and moena wants to be near him but he just moves away from her. what am i going to do. any suggestions?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How old are they?


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

cheeks is 2 1/2 and mona is 1 1/2


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I was thinking if they were younger maybe that is why they have no interest. He may even see you as his mate! A nest box might start things if the conditions are right. Once you are ready to breed make their days longer, make sure they get all the right nutrients. set up the box.. and wait to see what happens! 
One of my birds is a complete player and LOVES people more than other birds. He'll mate with multiple females randomly. He even has a son that my old retired pair raised.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

cool,thanks for the advice


----------

